# Pouring milk



## MattP1 (Apr 14, 2021)

I decided to try and steam milk today just because I'd never tried it. I mostly drink long black, occasionally espresso.

First attempt I was mostly guessing, I knew about the ripping sound, wand not to deep and heat until too hot to hold. With 4oz milk I ended up with around 5-6oz volume.

I then watched the video in the simple heart thread and tried again. 4oz milk this time to around 8oz volume and a very thick foamy cappuccino.

The question is, what is the pouring technique for latte art? The bright white is that from the foam and requires short steeper pours to drop into the cup?

I'm not sure milky drinks are for me but I'll play with it some more.


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

I'd thoroughly recommend Lance Hedrick's youtube channel. The videos are long but well worth investing some time into if you want to improve otherwise you could waste a year like I did!


----------

